# conFUSED what do I Hdo with these? 2ND EXECUTION



## bikegoon (Oct 25, 2006)

2ND EXECI inherited a bunch old really cool looking very old Glass house fuses.
 They are glass and made by companys like G.E. - SNAPIT -Eagle.
 Other than setting them up on fence post for long range .22 rifle practice, do you guys think they are worth eBaying?
 Any info would be great!


----------



## woody (Oct 25, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Glass fuses are still sold today and probably wouldn't do too well on eBay.

 I like the idea of using them for target practice, though.[]


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 25, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Yeah, cool idea. I've got a pretty good shot with an open sight .22. Picked off a woodchuck at 150 yards. []


----------



## bikegoon (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Hehe, I had the feeling they would make good plinkers.
 Off to the farm they go!
 150 Yards, Iron sights= good shot!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I don't know guys. With all that other crap selling pretty well on ebay, maybe he should throw it on there. The trick must be to put a high starting bid on it and tell everyone how rare it is today to see a home using "antique glass " fuses.


----------



## swizzle (Oct 27, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Try to sell them as haunted fuses and male up a good story. LOL Maybe you can sell them that way. Swizzle


----------



## diginit (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Blow the F out of 'em.


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 5, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Yup, they goin down....


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 12, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Uh....guys?....ummm...I like plinkin with a .22 as much as anyone...but I can't help thinkin about all the glass insulators I've seen broken 'cause people used to plink at 'em with .22's.

You sure sure you wanna do this? Just a thought...

Brian


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 12, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

you are a die-hard collector no doubt!!! bne74honda. One of theses days someone will be digging the birm of an already dug site and be thrilled to find a castoria or clorox bottle.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 12, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Your right Zane. Most of them are already over 60 years old.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 12, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Hey guys,...My house still has those! (seriously)[:'(]...two for upstairs..two for down...15 thru 30 amp.                            Joe


----------



## capsoda (Nov 13, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I fought alot of residential fires because of those *%#$@*^ things.[]


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 13, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Wow Caps.
 Those old things had issues?
 I noticed the newer ones are metal capped, with a small glass window.
 I take it the glass could burst on em.


----------



## swizzle (Nov 13, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I say go ahead and shoot them. It'll only make the ones that you find in 200 years that much more valuable. Maybe try ebaying them first. If no one buys then get out the .22. Swizzle


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 13, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Yup, think that is what I will do with them.
 But if they do not sell on eBay , Capsoda really seems to not like these being a firefighter, so.....I could ship them to him for a ritual like fuse slaughter[]
 Put them thru different trials like the car tire test, the torch test, the vise test, the .50 muzzleloader at 5 yards test.[8|]


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 13, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Wait....man that sounds like fun...hehe....[&:]


----------



## capsoda (Nov 13, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

The .50 muzzleloader sounds like fun to me. Take them down to the river and wack the into outer space with a ball bat.[]


----------



## swizzle (Nov 13, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Golf club could be fun to. I think I would take one to the hardware store and match it up with the proper size pvc pipe and using your basic potato cannon instruction make a fuse launcher. Then have a buddy launch it and yell pull and try to shoot them as they fly through the air. But that's just me. Swizzle


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 13, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

[]
 Hmmm, Got me thinkin.....


----------



## DiggerBryan (Nov 14, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Oh man, great ideas! I especially like the one with the potato cannon. Those things are a blast with snow balls in the winter time. Sounds like a bomb went off when they hit someones roof or at least that's what I hear. [8|]


----------



## capsoda (Nov 14, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Thats what you hear? You mean the sound like a cannon going off ?[sm=lol.gif]

 Aint it good not growing up.[]


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 14, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Hmm, 
 Maybe a Pvc pipe just the right width of the fuses, some propellant and a lighter.
 Will be one of two things!
 A fireball fuse flying at mach 1![]
 Or
 A ride in a squad to the trauma center[&:]
 I need to go to bed, All this talk of the demise of these beasties....[]
 They are on ebay, If they dont fly  to a buyer I have a feeling some awful things will become of them![]


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 14, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Uhoh, I have an excuse to build one.....
 Been thinking about it for awhile.

http://www.trebuchet.com/


----------



## swizzle (Nov 14, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Ever see a hand held target ball launcher? Looks like a toy gun and looks very simple to make. If you make a catapult then make it so that you can launch it with your foot in case you don't have a friend over to help you shot them. The other idea I had is really not good. It involved a model rocket engine and launcher and an empty CO2 cartridge and some pyrodex and waterproof cannon fuse and duct tape and uh...I've never done this before. I swear!![8|] Swizzle


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 14, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

[] That second one sounds downright evil..I like it..
 Fuses of mass destruction
 I have 15 amps capable of knocking a hole in your house....A 30 amp is under development that penetrates concrete....


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 16, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

4 days 6 Hours remaining, they do have a watcher on them on eBay....
 If not in 4 days 6 hours the first will be executed

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=005&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=150059103428&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## swizzle (Nov 21, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Time for the first to go? We are awaiting the first execution. Please make it into a video. PLEASSSSEEEE!!!!! Swizzle


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 22, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

At 12:05 the first fuse was pronounced dead.
 Death by lethal compression[]
 Cow and frog officiating.







 The death machine





 Buh BYE





 It gave up, when it went it sounded like a .32 pistol....




 the end


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 22, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

*There has to be a more humane method!!![]*


----------



## swizzle (Nov 22, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

If there is a more humane method we don't want it. I'm still trying to stop laughing. Cow and frog should have little battleaxes and black hoods with the eyeholes cut out. LMAO. My dad says that when he was a kid they used to have acorn fights. He wonders how good those would work. Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Nov 22, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] your killin me.......


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 22, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Next one will be death by Ford Ranger.......
 This is what happens when your out of work due to surgery, lots of time to think up these things....[]


----------



## swizzle (Nov 22, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Go man go. After you run out I might buy more just to mail them to you for the fun of it. Swizzle


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 22, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Now that would be inhumane!


----------



## swizzle (Nov 22, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Yeah inhumane to the truck tire. I would duct tape the fuse to a tree and back into it with the tow hitch or the bumper. But that's just me. Swizzle


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 22, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I think maybe he should be the man to start the newest glass hobby...."FUSE COLLECTING"!!![]  Stop the madness! don't you dare harm another glass nodule on any of those poor fuses!


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Fuse...must...die...[&:]


----------



## swizzle (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I think you should paint little smiley faces on them before you kill them. Maybe smack one with a turkey. Swizzle


----------



## Shagnasty (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

this is good stuff guys!     fuse killing sounds like good fun        fuse must die!  good stuff man

 swizzle      i used to have bottle rocket fights when i was a kid   that was fun (always with the proper saftey gear kids[8|])    that got me thinking......thats a bad thing     your rocket powered co2 cartridge launcher has been done       tape cartridge(with long fuse) to BIG bottle rocket........ i better shut up now[]    the fun of a being a bored kid with a lot of cornfields in the bestfriends backyard


----------



## huffmnd (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I see nobody is getting burned out on this subject
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

<<<<easily amused


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Hey Swiz, Eat the turkey and smackun with a cat.[sm=lol.gif] 

 Juss jokin cat lovers. Save the cat for the cannon.[]


----------



## huffmnd (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I am sorry to the cat lovers too but go ahead with the cat first, it might lube up the cannon barrel and get some really good air time on the fuses.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

here kitty kitty


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

lol!
 Well seeing that a few days were missed...in the morning three will perish[&:]
 Any ideas on how? muahahhahahaha


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

[] Great stuff! Death by sledge hammer and death by saw sound cool for two of them. Death by brick? Golf club? Bench grinder? Maybe cow and frog can think up something else. These things must be punished for wasting your time and not making you any bottle money! ~Jim


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 24, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

looks like I know where to come for a good chuckle....I vote for death by fire. Melt on of those bastages!


----------



## huffmnd (Nov 24, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I say find a set of railroad tracks, tie the little suckers to the rails and it is DEATH BY LOCOMOTIVE!!!!!


----------



## JGUIS (Nov 24, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

A nice concrete wall with a target spray painted on it, would be good to try your three man slingshot(for water balloons) out on from about 100'.  Or, use the same slingshot to see how high those things will go up, before falling to the hard parking lot beneath you.


----------



## swizzle (Nov 24, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I say put another one in the vise and heat and turn heat and turn. See if you can't melt one flat. It'd make a much better plinking target at 100 yards with a .22. If you still insist on death by ford ranger then put a board on top and run it over to protect your tire. Swizzle


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 24, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

well one thing is for sure...electrocution is out of the question!


----------



## huffmnd (Nov 24, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Pinata anyone?


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 24, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

back is really hurting today, so a temporary stay of execution is in place, much to the disliking of Mad cow and Frog.
 But be warned the next executions will be graphic[&:]


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 24, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Crud Swizzle!
 I am going to try that!
 Think of the eBay potential! Fuse found with the face of god in it! on sale for $568.569.99 Brilliant![]
 Or
 Fuse art, every electrician must have one! Only 59.99![]


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 25, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

OK...I see you have all lost all sense of mercy and humanity concerning these poor defenseless and (potentially) collectible fuses.

Get a 3'x3' square of 1/2" plywood.....slap on a layer of roof tar or some other cheap adhesive....cover the board entirely with these fuses - glass OUT.....lay against or nail to a tree.....step back 40 yards and blast 'em with a 12 guage loaded with SSG's.

Brian


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 26, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Dohh!
 Still hurtin pretty good.
 Im am thinking mass execution.

 The more pain I am in...

 The worse off those little *&%&^$% are gonna be! [][][&:][][][&:] lol


----------



## huffmnd (Nov 26, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

OK this is my last suggestion, 1 can of smokeless black powder, 1 three foot section of 3 inch black pipe, 1 3 inch cap and some cannon cord. I will leave the rest up to your imagination.


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 26, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Huff...I like you...[]

 I almost joined the army once and thought, demolitions...how cool would that be.
 My roomie is a firefighter and his wife is an EMT, so if I get blowed up they could help me![]


----------



## swizzle (Nov 26, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

In the meantime you could start painting different facial expressions on each one. Give them names and set there execution dates accordingly. Either way have fun with it. Swizzle


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 27, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

may have a permanent stay of execution, my neighbors down the road might want them[&:]


----------



## swizzle (Nov 28, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Tell them NO. It'll disappoint a lot of people who've been waiting to see these things die. [][&o][X(]. Unless they pay you good money that you could use for bottles or rights to a bottle dump then I wouldn't do it. Cow and frog will be disappointed as well. LOL This thread was good well it lasted. Swizzle


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 28, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Hostage standoff!
 They have taken my very prized sentimentel Kilmers and a my LRI!
 Deal with the neighbors is off!
 I cant let em have my prized keepers!


----------



## Jim (Nov 28, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Cow and Frog mean business! As sadistic as those two are, I would hate to see what they have in mind for your Kilmer's and LRI....Sorry, little fuse guys []. Gotta save the good stuff from the evil clutches of Mad Cow and Killer Frog! ~Jim


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 29, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

At 12:23 fuse 2 was pronounced dead
 Pics forthcoming.


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 29, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

This was a fun one!
 Notice the tat and earring mad cow is sporting?
 Anyway, tonite was death by lethal rubber.


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 29, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Im thinking Arbys, err nahhh, blowtorch....
 No tires were harmed in the production of this.
 Well im replacing these for winter.....


----------



## capsoda (Nov 29, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

ARGGGGG, UGGGG, BLAAAAA  Glass guts and blood everywhere.......

 Wait?????  IS THAT A MACHETTE BEHIND  MAD COWS BACK?????


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 29, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Warren, 
 I can tell you this.
 And it aint good.
 I am enjoying this.
 Really!
 I am!
 Must...kill....again....[]

 Redrum....

 []


----------



## swizzle (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Any thoughts on the fate of the next one? [] Swizzle


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Fire meets flammable gas.

 Or

 Pool of gasoline meets lighter[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I haven't bben online in a few days and you guys are still going on about these fuses.   *MASS EXECUTION AND GET IT OVER WITH!!!!   THROW THEM ALL IN A COAL FURNACE!!!*


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Nah nah nah Zane.
 You see these little buggers wasted my money on fees with eBay.
 They also wasted about 15 minutes of my life posting and researching on ebay.
 That is 15 minutes of my life gone on these.
 They must die!


----------



## huffmnd (Nov 30, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Yep 15 minutes is priceless THOSE SUCKERS MUST MEET A CRUEL AND HORRIBLE FATE!!!! more pics please
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 16, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Thought I'd stir the pot again. when the next one going or did you give them all a "Stay of Execution " for the Holiday Season?


----------



## swizzle (Dec 17, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Death by ice skate? Death by christmas sleigh? Wire some garland to one and hit it with a baseball bat. See how far it'll go with a sparkly tail. Swizzle


----------



## diginit (Dec 28, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

What's all this 
 22 caliber krud. 
 Use a real gun. 
 A .45 at 50 yds 
 is much more fun. []


----------



## huffmnd (Dec 29, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Would a 357 magnum do?


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 29, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*



> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> I fought alot of residential fires because of those *%#$@*^ things.[]


 A fuse is a safety device. When it blows, there is (almost) always a good reason. Wouldn't the fires be more because you could wedge a penny behind them and bypass the fuse entirely? I've heard of that pretty often, and its more of the human element than the "fuses suck" element.

 Bikegoon, make sure all those are common variety, ie 15-30 amp. You may find that some of the higher strength fuses actually are getting rare.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 29, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Pennies behind them along with aluminum and anythin else yuo can think of  along with young single mothers in houses funded buy the local govs with a two fuse box and a couple of heaters or airconditioners.


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 29, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Interesting, I still have these, just put them on the back burner though.
 I do have quite a few 30amp


----------



## swizzle (Dec 29, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

It is getting close to hockey season. Swizzle


----------



## diginit (Dec 29, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I really like the vise effect. Ever shoot skeet or trap?  []  
  I would love to see one blow up like this gallon jug of water after being hit by a 270 Winchester mag.


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 31, 2006)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I do have access to some 9mm Carbines.....muahahahaha


----------



## dadwasadigger (Jan 10, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

As a teen I had an old prewar english sniper rifle,  9mm, forgot the make.
 Nothing was more fun than those little fuses for some reason!
 Other that freezing a gallon jug of water before plugging it!


----------



## huffmnd (Jan 10, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

So what is next on the agenda for the fuses?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 16, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

what happened to the murderous cow and the frog killing the fuses? i want to see blood...i mean glass!!!!mmmuuuaaaahahahahahaha


----------



## huffmnd (Jan 16, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I second the motion, I have a pole maul (huge wooden hammer) that would be perfect to do some smashing, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























!!!!!!!


----------



## bikegoon (Jan 19, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Im back!

 Been very busy and lots of new grey hairs.
 Taking CDL training soon.
 The fuses...ahh yes......[]


----------



## huffmnd (Jan 19, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Waiting in anticipation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 19, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

im waiting in agony  kill one already!!!!!!


----------



## logueb (Jan 27, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Need an urgent update to whether Mad Cow and Frog are still holding the hostages and will back off and give up the fuses for total destruction.  If not advise them that force will be necessary and armed forces are on the way to end the hostage situation.  Following pic shows troops on the move.


----------



## logueb (Jan 27, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Advise Mad Cow anf frog that they do mean buisness.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 27, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

That's an impressive strike force you have there. Where in the world did you find 5 whole tank candy containers?


----------



## logueb (Jan 28, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Thanks Zane, I found these several years ago in one of the town dumps that I dig in.  It had been a log hot afternoon with an almost empty bucket of finds.  I spotted a small pile of cans and bottles next to a tree. There was nothing there , so I went a little deeper with the potato rake and a tank candy container pops out, then another, then another.  Total of seven, both whole and broke.  All in one spot .  I can only imagine that some little tike back in the 20's or 30's collected these and probably enjoyed playing with them before they were tossed out with the trash.   Years later a bottle collector finds them and is able to share them with other collectors.  Hope you enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 28, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Here's a pic of the only tank I've found. I found it in a dump over the hill from where I live last year. It's a little different than yours.


----------



## bikegoon (Jan 29, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Kow is not amused by such a show of force!
 He says you should be udderly scared![]

 Ahhh biy, ok!

 Next execution will be tommrow nite, death by ......TORCH!.......[][&:][]


----------



## logueb (Jan 30, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Strike force awaits the execution of the next fuse.    Strike force issues the following UDDER-MATION : Destroy fuses or face consequences.  Additional supplies and support are being prepared.


----------



## longneck (Feb 2, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

set them free they have the right to fuse if they want. if not then i'll them a lawyer and fight for there release  [][][]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 2, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

the fuses MUST die!!!!! kill them all slow and painfully i want to watch!!! they must suffer well kill the lawyer too so there will be no case against us!!!   lol


----------



## diginit (Feb 3, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

I second the motion. We have heard the verdict. It's time to carry out the sentence. Toast 'em like a felon.  Don't put them in a row and wait 10 years for the execution.


----------



## longneck (Feb 6, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

got a letter off to the governor today    now just waiting on the call from him.    FREE THE FUSES    let them go free


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 6, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

the fuses MUST die they SHALL be punished for there evil deeds muhahahahahahha  muahahahahahahahah!!!


----------



## diginit (Mar 11, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

KILL 'EM ALL AND LET GOD SORT 'EM OUT!
 Can I use that word?


----------



## capsoda (Mar 12, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

Hey  James, In my country you can. I fought for your right to and i would do it all again to make sure it stays that way.[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 12, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

hey cap i thank you for losing a leg so that i could say god if i wanted to![]

 bikegoon hasnt been on her in a while? did he forget about us? he said he was doing some truckdriving last i heard but he said he had a laptop so he would still be on here and he would get the bottle cache back up and running....that was some time ago


----------



## epgorge (Mar 12, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*



> bikegoon hasnt been on her in a while?


 
 And she is most appreciative. []

 Joel


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 12, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*



> and she is most appreciative


 
 huh?


----------



## bikegoon (Mar 13, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

huh? []


----------



## diginit (Mar 15, 2007)

*RE: conFUSED what do I do with these?*

whoe-what did I just walk in on? Or step into,as the case may be[sm=lol.gif]


----------

